# Plant Checklist



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

My tank is a 29 gallon with a half dozen plants and java moss. right now everything seems okay at best. here is the checklist of what i have:

*lighting*: (t5 ho 36" duel bulb 48w total) AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hoods

.....is that strong enough for a 29 gallon tank?

*CO2*: (just installed two of these) NutraFin CO2 Natural Plant System at PETCO

..... okay?

*Fertilizer*: i have fluorite mixed in the substrate/ just started fertilizing with seachem fluorite.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good but just as a heads up the 36" fixture is actually 2x39w for a total of 78w. The 48w one is for the 24" model.which is fine since u got the co2 for them. If u didnt do the co2 u would have to do a lower light time. And as for the co2 kit its just a jazzed up diy kit. So it will look a lot nicer then having a couple juice bottles next to the tank but once u use up the packets that comes with it u could just use suger n yeast n not spend as much money on the lil packets which just pretty much pre measured yeast n suger. I would also put more plants in there since u got the HO T5 light n co2.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

opps! i meant the 30" one, so 48w. should i invest in a stronger light?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

No with it being a HO ur still fine


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ford101 said:


> My tank is a 29 gallon with a half dozen plants and java moss. right now everything seems okay at best. here is the checklist of what i have:
> 
> *lighting*: (t5 ho 36" duel bulb 48w total) AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hoods
> 
> ...


1. Yes, but it depends on the bulbs. What are the Kelvin ratings of the bulbs you have in there? I would suggest one 5500K plant bulb and one 6700K daylight bulb.

2. Yes. As stated above, there are lots of awesome recipes out there for yeast fermentation. Here's a link to James's recipe, using Jell-O and baking soda to lengthen and regulate the CO2 production:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html

3. Sounds decent, but you might also want to invest in some root tabs. Seachem makes some good ones that last a month. I used Jungle brand back in the day with success.


----------

